# Riley gets evaluated Friday for Schutzhund. Questions



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

I found a local guy who trains Schutzhund along with PSA and AKC. He also has a small informal working dog club close to where I live. I talked to him yesterday and today and this Friday he is going to evaluate Riley for nerve and drive. I am wanting to do schutzhund for both my dog and myself. I feel as though it will help both of us to gain confidence. I need confidence in training and Riley needs more confidence in himself because he senses my lack of confidence. I have actually been working with a behavioral trainer and have come a long way and so has Riley. I get so nervous in certain situations and Riley sense it. Since working with the trainer I have learned how not to become so nervous. A lot of my nervousness stemmed from my first GSD Marshall as he was my first GSD ever and I didn't train properly in all aspects. Anyways, The guy said he doesn't incorporate the owner into the training until later on after he has trained the dog. Is this normal? I want to learn as much about all this as I can. Are there any books recommended to read. I want to absorb as much info as I can but I'm not sure where to start.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

I can recommend a few books and videos. I like the book "Training the Behavior" by Gary Patterson and "Der Schutzhund" by Helmut Raiser and Training Dogs by Konrad Most are the 3 I read and still use a lot I also like the Ivan OB dvds as a resource. 

As far as your question that is a little odd to me. At our club from day one the handler of the dog is involved in the training. So I would go and talk with the trainer as to why this is his preferred method of doing things. If you do not feel like this is a good fit go and try other clubs.

As to the first part of your post it is okay to make mistakes and learn from them for that is how we grow. Heck I am learning a lot right now in the sport including what not to do.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

That's really odd.

Is he proposing you pay him for this training?


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

There is a Schutzhund club that is 3 hours away and meets every weekend. I just can't drive every weekend down there, otherwise I would probably try to join it. The sad part about that the place that is part of the Schutzhund club of America is 30 minutes from my hometown, so if I still lived there I would try joining. I go to college so that's why I moved. Yes, I thought that was weird that he said he trains without the owner at first. I will definitely ask him why Friday when I go. Thank you for the book suggestions!


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

We haven't talked about payments yet. That's why he is evaluating first. I didn't ask for sure but I'm certain he would let me be there during the actual training. I hope he explains more Friday.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

YOU should be training YOUR dog with his help. Not him training your dog with you completely out of the picture. Find another club.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Personally I would pass. I don't let anyone else train my dogs. I need to be their advocate, no one knows them better than me. I'm there to decide what tools and methods could be beneficial, and when to say no way back away from my dog.


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

Personally I think for someone like me he should be training my dog with me there so I can learn how to train.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

To me those types of situations are more like "indoctrinating" than training. If you feel you lack confidence and experience, I would visit several clubs and trainers, observe trials or mock trials, so you can get a feel for the different types of training and schools of thought before putting all the eggs in one basket. A lot of clubs and trainers will ask prospective members to visit others before coming back and making a decision. Especially in Schutzhund you have to be able to understand where your dog is coming from, what works for him and what won't and that doesn't develop if there's always someone else doing the work or telling you exactly what to do.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Personally I think for someone like me he should be training my dog with me there so I can learn how to train.


I agree, don't let someone else train your dog. Why train in SchH if you are just sending him out for someone else to work? 
You should also be doing your own studying, not rely on someone to teach you everything. Reading books is a great way to learn along with viewing videos. The more you know the more confidence you'll feel.

I think the obedience phase is the one that takes the most time, so working with someone on OB would be a good place to start, as far as protection, you should be handling your line....and tracking is such a great bonding time, I wouldn't want to miss that if I had someone else working my dog.


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

UPDATE! So someone from the town I living in told me about a Working and Police Dog Association club. I had no idea there was one up here otherwise I would have checked it out a LONG time ago! I am going to check it out next week and I am super excited. I'm really glad I found out about an official club!


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

good luck and hope you have fun learning Schutzhund.


----------

